# Recommendations PLEASEEEE!!!



## Sonnika (8/1/17)

Good evening.

I need some advice please. I have been using twisp now for 3 years, but I haven't been happy with its products now for over 2 years, but because of my lack of knowledge regarding these devices I havent been able to buy another brand as I dont know which device to buy???? Please help me, im sooooo confused (and embarresed) but I refuse to waste my hard earned money on any more of their rubbish
Help would be appreciated
Sonnika

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (8/1/17)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/new-4ml-eleaf-pico-mini-75w-kit-edition

Think that is the best starter pack at the moment. Welcome to real vaping!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Nicholas (8/1/17)

Hey there... there's so much to choose from that I wouldn't know where to begin the best bet would be to visit one of our vendors that side and they will help you throught the whole process.

However if I were to recommend a product I still always say the eleaf I stick Pico is the best beginner vape kit ... nothing beats it in terms of quality and price combined ... but again it all comes down to personal preference.

So yeah take a trip to one of the vape shops near buy and have a chat to they guys they're always willing to help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sonnika (8/1/17)

Raindance said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/new-4ml-eleaf-pico-mini-75w-kit-edition
> 
> Think that is the best starter pack at the moment. Welcome to real vaping!
> 
> Regards





Nicholas said:


> Hey there... there's so much to choose from that I wouldn't know where to begin the best bet would be to visit one of our vendors that side and they will help you throught the whole process.
> 
> However if I were to recommend a product I still always say the eleaf I stick Pico is the best beginner vape kit ... nothing beats it in terms of quality and price combined ... but again it all comes down to personal preference.
> 
> So yeah take a trip to one of the vape shops near buy and have a chat to they guys they're always willing to help.


Thank you so much guys, really appreciate the assistance, reading through some of these threads just shows me how little I actually know about vaping, a horrible feeling to say the least

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/1/17)

Im just echoing whats already been said @Sonnika the pico kit is a awesome setup and nice and compact.

Best would be to visit a local vendor if its your first real vape, instead of ordering online so the vendor can show you how the device works.

In durban best bet would be sir vape(Durban Greyville) or vape decadence (Totti).


----------



## Raindance (8/1/17)

Sonnika said:


> Thank you so much guys, really appreciate the assistance, reading through some of these threads just shows me how little I actually know about vaping, a horrible feeling to say the least


Stick around, start by introducing yourself in the so named thread and you will discover this forum contains everything you need to know and more.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lingogrey (8/1/17)

Sonnika said:


> Good evening.
> 
> I need some advice please. I have been using twisp now for 3 years, but I haven't been happy with its products now for over 2 years, but because of my lack of knowledge regarding these devices I havent been able to buy another brand as I dont know which device to buy???? Please help me, im sooooo confused (and embarresed) but I refuse to waste my hard earned money on any more of their rubbish
> Help would be appreciated
> Sonnika


Hi @Sonnika

Welcome to the forum! There's absolutely no need to be embarrassed about asking advice. That's one of the main reasons the forum is here for. I second @Raindance and @Nicholas on the Eleaf iStick Pico kit. For the price you absolutely can't go wrong and if you are vaping on a Twisp (other than the Aero or Vega models, which can provide a slightly airier draw), which gives you more of a mouth to lung (tighter, closer to a cigarette, as opposed to an airier hookah / hubbly like draw, in vaping terminology called direct lung, direct to lung or simply lung hits) the Melo III Mini tank (which comes with that kit) can also provide something similar to that, although not as tight (as well as restricted lung hits if you prefer that or for later).

Two additional things to keep in mind is that you must also order a good 18650 battery such as a Samsung 25R / 30Q, LG HG2, or Sony VTC6 with the kit and that if you are currently using the high nicotine Twisp liquids, you would want to order juice of considerably lower nicotine strength (and probably higher Vegetable Glycerine levels, which are a bit thicker and also smoother on the throat) when you upgrade.

All the best and keep the questions coming!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/1/17)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/1/17)

Sonnika said:


> Good evening.
> 
> I need some advice please. I have been using twisp now for 3 years, but I haven't been happy with its products now for over 2 years, but because of my lack of knowledge regarding these devices I havent been able to buy another brand as I dont know which device to buy???? Please help me, im sooooo confused (and embarresed) but I refuse to waste my hard earned money on any more of their rubbish
> Help would be appreciated
> Sonnika


Hi @Sonnika and welcome to the forum. You made a very good decision in joining this forum. Please don't be "embarrassed" as you have every right to be confused. There are so many choices that it can be quite daunting. I can assure you every member here has gone through the same scenario as you, even more so these days with so many more choices available.
As mentioned above, the Pico kit is an excellent choice. Just add two 18650 batteries and you have a winning setup right there.
If you prefer built in batteries there are some very good compact kits available too such as the Vaporesso Tarrot Nano and Smok Osub 80W kits, to name jut two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sonnika (8/1/17)

Wow, thank you guys! Im so glad I joined this thread.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/1/17)

Welcome to the forum @Sonnika . As everyone has stated you can't go wrong with a Pico.

Don't be embarrassed about your "confusion". The Pico with the melo tank is just as easy to use as a Twisp. The minor differences can be explained by the vendor. If I were you, I would go with the Pico, but stick with using wattage mode until you feel more confident. The beauty of a mod such as the Pico is that you can buy another tank at a later stage *if *you grow out of the Melo. You can then discover the other features of the Pico.

I am not surprised that some of the threads confuse you. Many of the contributors here are vape enthusiasts who view vaping as a hobby. Their interest goes far deeper than the average vaper. We tend to discuss minor issues which would be of little or no interest to the vaper in the street, let alone a noob vaper. The main danger you have to fight against is becoming one of us. If you do, you will spend more money on vaping than you do on your kids, and spend more time on the forum than you will with your family and friends.

Enjoy your vaping journey (with or without the Pico). 

PS What @Lingogrey said about lower nicotine strength with the Melo tank is very important. If you use high nicotine with the Melo tank you may not sleep for a week or so.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Sonnika (9/1/17)

Thank you "puff the magic dragon", all the input im getting really helps with my decision to dump my old twisp, im sick and tired of being taken for a ride. 
Kindly
Sonnika


----------



## Rusty (9/1/17)

Pico Kit will be perfect kit to jump from a twisp.

Even you want something slightly lower in price you can give the eleaf ijust S kit a bash! .Great vape for its price .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Sonnika said:


> Thank you "puff the magic dragon", all the input im getting really helps with my decision to dump my old twisp, im sick and tired of being taken for a ride.
> Kindly
> Sonnika



Hi @Sonnika
Which Twisp are you using?
Are you vaping in mouth to lung mode (like one usually smokes a cigarette) or direct lung hit mode?

The reason I ask is that if you get a new device you should just check and be comfortable with the style of vaping it is most suited to. Don't want to confuse you further but trying to help

In any event, it is a good idea to try go to a shop where they can assist you and if possible, you can try before you buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sonnika (9/1/17)

Hi, lol,i smoke it like I would a cigarette???


----------



## Sonnika (9/1/17)

Oh and I use the twisp edge at the moment, but im sick and tired of replacing coils every 5 days as they nurn oit to quikly, and I dont overfill and clean with each refill,yet the coils dont last. Im on my 9th coil now from the beginning of December???? Does that even sound right?


----------



## Lingogrey (9/1/17)

Sonnika said:


> Hi, lol,i smoke it like I would a cigarette???





Sonnika said:


> Oh and I use the twisp edge at the moment, but im sick and tired of replacing coils every 5 days as they nurn oit to quikly, and I dont overfill and clean with each refill,yet the coils dont last. Im on my 9th coil now from the beginning of December???? Does that even sound right?


I can't speak on behalf of @Silver, but I understand his statement as related to the way you inhale the vapour. Each vaping device has a certain 'style' of airflow. Most have adjustable airflow (the Twisp Edge does not), but even then most devices would have a 'sweet spot' as airier / more open or tighter / more restricted. Mouth to lung would refer to the act of first inhaling the vapour into the mouth and from there into the lungs, as one generally would with a cigarette. Direct lung would almost be like simply taking a deep breath of the vapour, as one generally would with a hookah / hubbly.

The Twisp Edge has a very restricted, non-adjustable airflow. Therefore, it is almost impossible to do direct lung hits on it (to adapt @ddk1979 's straw analogy used elsewhere, imagine trying to take a very deep breath through a very thin and tight straw. You would probably have to collect air in your mouth first and then 'take' it to your lungs). I would thus guess that at the moment you are vaping mouth to lung.

The sweet spot of the Melo III tank that comes with the Pico kit would be a restricted lung hit (significantly airier than the Twisp Edge, but not nearly as open as many other tanks). In my opinion, it does work for mouth to lung when the airflow (adjustable, very simple to do) is closed down, but it still won't be nearly as tight as the Twisp Edge.

As far as whether your coil life of the Twisp is normal - how many mls of liquid do you vape on average within a 5 day period? (mls are a better indicator than days). The nature of the juice (tobacco and sweeter juices 'destroys' coils a lot quicker than most clear fruit liquids, for instance) also plays a role, as well as the power you vape at (the Twisp Edge is Variable Voltage, and I found that the highest voltages would degrade coils quicker). However, I would guess that on that device that you can't go through a vast amount of liquid in less than a week - so the coil life does sound very limited regardless.

If you do decide to get the Pico kit (you might also perhaps want to discuss other options with a good vendor if you prefer to stick to mouth to lung vaping, e.g. the Pico mod, i.e. the power device, with an Aspire Nautilus X tank etc.), I would suggest that you consider the Vaporesso CCell Ceramic coils. They tend to last a lot longer than comparable coils and are completely compatible with the Melo III mini tank in the Pico kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Taytay (9/1/17)

Sonnika said:


> Oh and I use the twisp edge at the moment, but im sick and tired of replacing coils every 5 days as they nurn oit to quikly, and I dont overfill and clean with each refill,yet the coils dont last. Im on my 9th coil now from the beginning of December???? Does that even sound right?


It does  my one big issue with my twisps (and I had all of the models from the solo to the edge and then the aero) was that the coils constantly felt to me like they were burnt. I now think that the high nicotine level could have also contributed to that since I have realized that I can taste high nic levels as "peppery" but I can't say for sure...
Either way, I second every person that has pointed you in the direction of the pico since it really is a great mod, the twisp edge is definitely mouth to lung though with its tight draw but I am sure you will get the hang of the looser draw. Took me a while but I got there  
If at all possible I would suggest that you get to a vape shop to check out your options first though. 
Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/17)

Lingogrey said:


> Most have adjustable airflow (the Twisp Edge does),...
> 
> The Twisp Edge has a very restricted, non-adjustable airflow.


Presume you missed the "not" in the phrase in brackets?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (9/1/17)

Andre said:


> Presume you missed the "not" in the phrase in brackets?


Thanks @Andre ! I've corrected it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sonnika (9/1/17)

Ok so if I had to work it out in mls I would probably use just a little less than half a bottle of twisp liquid over a 5 day period (full bottle is 20 mls). (not sure if this is what you meant?). And with my edge I never vape higher than 4, mostly I vape on 3? I only vape on fruit flavours also???


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Thanks @Lingogrey - 
(I was offline for a while)

@Sonnika - best would be if you can try something before you buy.

If you like a tight airflow (mouth to lung) style, you might not like it if you get a loose airflow device (direct lung hit)

My mom has been vaping for a few years (also started on Twisp) and she only likes the tight airflow devices. The tanks she loves at the moment that have worked very well for her are the Nautilus Mini and the Nautilus X

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/1/17)

A bit off topic, but im ecstatic to see so many posts from noobies since December, it means that there so much more people getting off the cancer sticks. Makes me all warm and fuzzy inside

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez (9/1/17)

I want to say you have to look atbthe RX mini kit. Vapehyper has it for R850 free shipping with a juice.

2 friends got it and is a killer little mod.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Lingogrey (9/1/17)

Sonnika said:


> Ok so if I had to work it out in mls I would probably use just a little less than half a bottle of twisp liquid over a 5 day period (full bottle is 20 mls). (not sure if this is what you meant?). And with my edge I never vape higher than 4, mostly I vape on 3? I only vape on fruit flavours also???


Wow! 10 - 12 mls of liquid on a coil is quite shocking to be honest. I had a Twisp Edge for a few weeks a bit more than a year and a half ago and although I have no exact recollection of how long the coils lasted me (in general I was not happy with the device itself or the coil life), I can't remember it nearly being that short. I would guess that the most likely explanation is that the quality control might have slipped, but that would be speculation on my part. If you are vaping on the Twisp 18 mg nicotine liquids, I also think that @Taytay 's point of the pepperiness of the nicotine itself contributing to the burnt taste might be worth considering - I wouldn't really know though.

Regardless, it just all the more goes to show that it might be time for an upgrade. One point to note on this - your vaping experience will most probably be improved immeasurably and you will save cash on coils. However, the chance of vaping 10 - 12 mls of liquid over a 5 day period on higher-powered gear is slim, so your liquid consumption (lower nicotine) will most likely rise quite a bit. On the other hand, you can get 30 mls of excellent quality local juices (check out the wide variety of e-liquid manufacturers on the forum) for significantly less expensive than 20 ml of Twisp nectar.

EDIT: Sorry - I'm obviously not at my sharpest today  I just saw that you said now "a little LESS than half a bottle" (I read "a little more")

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (9/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> I want to say you have to look atbthe RX mini kit. Vapehyper has it for R850 free shipping with a juice.
> 
> 2 friends got it and is a killer little mod.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Great deal, I agree. Wonder, however, if that tank can do MTL? Surely not with 0.2 ohm coils supplied?


----------



## boxerulez (9/1/17)

Ahh was not aware of that requirement. 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Sonnika (9/1/17)

Yes well regardless, their quality has become poor, because on my clearo used 20ml a month and maybe two coils, so its hard for me to fathom that over a period of 6 months I have gone to using 4-5 coils and 40ml + a month? So obviously im going to have to look for better quality. Also bought a joytech ion (hope I remember correctly) on the vapeshop's recommendation, and I really like it, but within a week I accidentally dropped it and the glass (dont know what u clever uncles call it but its where u put the liquid in) broke, so yes, that didnt work out too well, hence me being asking for recommendations


----------



## boxerulez (9/1/17)

Sonnika said:


> Yes well regardless, their quality has become poor, because on my clearo used 20ml a month and maybe two coils, so its hard for me to fathom that over a period of 6 months I have gone to using 4-5 coils and 40ml + a month? So obviously im going to have to look for better quality. Also bought a joytech ion (hope I remember correctly) on the vapeshop's recommendation, and I really like it, but within a week I accidentally dropped it and the glass (dont know what u clever uncles call it but its where u put the liquid in) broke, so yes, that didnt work out too well, hence me being asking for recommendations


The clearo is a completely diffirent device all together. Think of this way. How much vapour didbthe clearo produce?

Obviously the harder the coil works the shorter the lifespan. Also the more vapour the more juice consumed.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Sonnika (9/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> The clearo is a completely diffirent device all together. Think of this way. How much vapour didbthe clearo produce?
> 
> Obviously the harder the coil works the shorter the lifespan. Also the more vapour the more juice consumed.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Yes that also makes sense


----------



## Vapemeister (9/1/17)

I love my pico but I would actually suggest that you try the Joyetech Ego AIO first. Super easy to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

